# Exporting with Text or caption



## Linz (May 5, 2017)

I have searched for hours and can't find a good answer.  I have a client that wants me to add class of xxxx to a picture, I can add it and see in (slideshow only) but I can't get it to export at all.  
Thanks in advance for reading this.  I'm hope I can figure it out while I have some hair left


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 5, 2017)

In the Export dialog, check the option to add a Watermark to the image(s) you are exporting. (as jpg)
The preset selection box for the Watermark has an option to "Edit Watermarks"
Edit one to look how you want, then "Save Current Settings as a new Preset" at the top menu in the watermark dialog.
Name the preset to indicate the text you have used for easier recall in future. 
Be aware the dialog has a scroll down for all options- don't ignore those 'below'.


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2017)

I know how to do a watermark,  my issue is they want it  placed on an item to make it look like it's etched in it. I need to move in a specific location and size. I don't think I can do that with a watermark, can I?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 6, 2017)

"can I?"
Have you actually looked at all the options in the Watermark Editor?
The Watermark editor has choices for text-  Font, Style, Shadow, Size, Location, Opacity, Rotation   
By "etched in" I am assuming you mean low opacity- yes easily possible.
For really fancy text with beveling, stroke, etc, then Photoshop (or alternative pixel editor) would be the answer where you can do almost anything with text layers.
One step further is to create a "Graphic"  (a Logo) in Photoshop and use that as a Watermark- anything is possible with your ideas!


----------

